# Fussy Eater



## Peaky06 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi All

Looking for some help if possible....

My 5 month old poo has become really fussy with her food over the past couple of weeks, she has been fed a Raw diet (natural instinct) since weaned from her mum, and i followed this from when we got her at 7 weeks. When we first got her she was so excited at meal times and would cry and jump up our legs whilst pre-paring her food, gradually over time this got less and less until last week when she started turning her nose up. I went out and bought her some tripe and mixed this with her raw food and she ate that for a few days and now has worked out what im doing and is being picky with this as well.

I've managed to get her to eat at least one meal a day, mostly by sticking to my guns and she is caving in when really hungry, but im concerned one meal is not enough and don't want to be constantly worried will she eat or wont she.

I've also cut out all treats whilst she refuses her Raw food, and she only has an odd treat once I've finally got her to eat something.

Is she just playing us?, shall i think about changing her diet, if so what would i feed her as I'm convinced she wont eat Kibble as when we brought her home she had one meal of kibble a day, and after a few days turned her nose up at this and just wanted her raw food.... and i would really like to keep her on Raw.

Any help will be gratefully received even if its just reassurance i'm dealing with this correctly (or not), as i need to make sure I'm doing the right thing by my little pup.

Also, i don't think she is not eating as "off her food", as she is always interested in what we have to eat and as soon as I've got her to eat some of her raw food she has no problem eating any of her treats... just one further comment, i was not sure if this was to do with the heat, but as its not been as hot this week I'm not sure i can put it down to this

thanks


----------

